# Civilian store selling canadian millitary clothing



## Kerosen (22 Dec 2017)

Hi everyone,

do you guys (or gurls) know civilian stores who sells
some military clothing, for the daily use, like the long gray socks
or the liners for the boots, or the t-shirts, i have some, but a want some few more

Thank you brothers and sisters


----------



## LightFighter (22 Dec 2017)

Some surplus stores may carry issue socks, if they do they may be used(don’t buy used socks).  You can order issue socks off the logistik unicorp site, 5 per year.  You may or may not have access to it yet how ever. 

There are plenty of good civvy socks out there that are good for military use, ex Fox River, Thorlo, Darn Tough, etc. 

As for boot liners, do you mean insoles?  You may be able to get an extra pair or two from clothing stores. IMO the issue ones aren’t that great, you can buy a good set like superfeet or SOLE.  


For the t shirts, 5 should be enough to get you through weekend BMQ, etc.  One for one exchange at clothing stores for replacements. Not sure if Class A Reservists are entitled to 5 new shirts a year or not.  I’m sure surplus stores will sell plain brown and green t shirts.


----------



## Kerosen (22 Dec 2017)

Hi Pickle Rick and thanks for the reply
as a reservist we have 5 t-shirts, 5 pairs of socks and 5 liners and all the rest
3 combat pants and 3 combat up

but as i will do pp1 this summer, i'm looking not to do washing every 3 nights or so,
i will like to extend that to at least 7 days


----------



## LightFighter (22 Dec 2017)

Well, you won’t be getting any more sets of combats, 3 is all you get unless you deploy. 

I would start at clothing stores and trying to access logistik unicorp before buying anything.  After that goto a local surplus store or asking people at your unit for extra t shirts. Socks, I would go with Fox River or any other good sock.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2017)

You get more t-shirts, underwear, and socks every year from clothing stores. You won't get more combats, but next to skin stuff is easy to collect a weeks worth.  Just combine clothes with your coursemates and take turns doing laundry, it's worked for soldiers for decades.


----------



## Ludoc (22 Dec 2017)

Kerosen said:
			
		

> Hi Pickle Rick and thanks for the reply
> as a reservist we have 5 t-shirts, 5 pairs of socks and 5 liners and all the rest
> 3 combat pants and 3 combat up
> 
> ...


So your plan is to store a week's worth of dirty laundry somewhere in your shack room? I'm sure your course staff will love that.


----------



## chrisf (22 Dec 2017)

Kerosen said:
			
		

> but as i will do pp1 this summer, i'm looking not to do washing every 3 nights or so,
> i will like to extend that to at least 7 days



Don't worry, you'll be doing it almost every day.

Remember to write your name clearly on your stuff.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Dec 2017)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Don't worry, you'll be doing it almost every day.
> 
> Remember to write your name clearly on your stuff.



The part in yellow;  your instructors won't likely care much for a course of XX people who don't wash stinky clothes.  Unless you're doing an FTX, you will likely get one day out of a uniform.  No instructor I ever worked with ever liked a troop who reeked on morning inspection, and your coursemates won't like it much either.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (22 Dec 2017)

Reservists are only entitled to 5 shirts, you can exchange them One For One. But you will likely never get more than that for some time.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (23 Dec 2017)

Kerosen said:
			
		

> Hi Pickle Rick and thanks for the reply
> as a reservist we have 5 t-shirts, 5 pairs of socks and 5 liners and all the rest
> 3 combat pants and 3 combat up
> 
> ...



Laundry is the easiest part of your day man, I wouldn't go wasting clock cycles on this. Go put stuff in the washer, clean your room, throw it in a dryer, get your kit ready for the next day, then text message facetagram or whatever it is you kids do these days


----------



## Kerosen (23 Dec 2017)

All right guys Roger that
All you have a great Christmas


----------



## Brasidas (24 Dec 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Reservists are only entitled to 5 shirts, you can exchange them One For One. But you will likely never get more than that for some time.



Where are you getting one for one exchanges on T-shirts? As SQMS, I never had any hassle for my guys getting new ones every year, unless clothing stores was literally out of a size or something.

Long underwear, yes. T-shirts, no.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (24 Dec 2017)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Where are you getting one for one exchanges on T-shirts? As SQMS, I never had any hassle for my guys getting new ones every year, unless clothing stores was literally out of a size or something.
> 
> Long underwear, yes. T-shirts, no.



Last time I went to go get my "yearly" t-shirts from Clothing Stores, I was told no, we get 5 and 5 only and can exchange them one for one. 

I'm not the only one that's been told that either.


----------



## MJP (24 Dec 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Last time I went to go get my "yearly" t-shirts from Clothing Stores, I was told no, we get 5 and 5 only and can exchange them one for one.
> 
> I'm not the only one that's been told that either.



If you are Res F it is a one for one exchange whereas Ref F just get their 5 without one for one.  It is a silly policy but not one created by any individual clothing stores.


----------



## chrisf (24 Dec 2017)

MJP said:
			
		

> If you are Res F it is a one for one exchange whereas Ref F just get their 5 without one for one.  It is a silly policy but not one created by any individual clothing stores.



Has it changed recently?

For a while, we were told 1 for 1 exchange, then we were told the policy changed and we could get an annual issue of next to skin items (shirts and long johns).

There's probably still a dozen in the rag bin in the garage.

Maybe we weren't entitled to it, but never had a problem getting an issue of shirts and long johns for the whole unit every yeae.


----------

